# Does Draw Length Really Matter with a Recurve?



## PA1749 (Aug 13, 2006)

I am kind of new to this and hope someone can give me some insight to this.

I know with a compound bow draw length is crucial to good form due to the mechanics of the bow. 

However, it seems with a recurve you just pull it back as far as you can and let it fly. So, how does draw length effect a recurve shooter?

I am also told that you gain or lose an average of 4lbs of weight for every inch you gain or lose with your draw length. Is this correct?


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes, draw length matters with a recurve. If your bow is 50#@28", for example, you'll probably gain about 3 pounds of draw weight for every inch past 28" and lose 3 pounds for every inch under 28". Also, the length of the bow can be an issue dependent upon your draw length; shooters with long draw lengths can sometimes experience finger pinch with a bow that is too small to accomodate their longer draw


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

PA -

It more critical on a stickbow. Your CORRECT draw length is what it is. It allows for proper shoulder geometry which keeps the bowarm steady, and results in a clean release/follow-through. 

When shooting at distance, a 1/4" change in draw length can make you miss the entire target at 90M and be pretty far off center at 70M. 

On a compound, your draw length is set by the stops. (Hopefully the guy who set up your bow knew how to match that to your actual draw length.)

Weight change per inch depends on the actual weight of the bow at 28". A rough estimate would be (draw weight @ 28" / 20), so a #40 bow qill gain or loose #2 / inch. That assumes the bow isn't draw to it's stack point, meaning the draw force curve remains linear.

Viper1 out.


----------



## TALON (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, if you want to be consistently 'on target', draw length is very important. Find a solid, repeatable anchor point, and stay with it. After you've shot for a few years, you may be able to deviate slightly, and still score, but that will be based on the form you're developing right now. Like any sport, pay attention to detail now, and the pay-off will come later.


----------



## PA1749 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Sorry*

I'm sorry, I should have been more specific. I know that consistancy is important. 

I meant like compared to a compound where DL needs to be precise, it seems different with a recurve as there is no break point from the pullys (best way I know how to describe it). 

The bow I am getting is 62" long and 50lbs at 28" (yes, I can handle it) I have an AMO DL of around 26". 

I know my DL will cause the bow to lose around 6 or 8 pounds of draw weight from my short pull. 

Does DL effect anything else on a recuvre other than DW (power)?


----------



## TALON (Mar 20, 2006)

It also affects arrow spine. Which makes an arrow stiffer/weaker, and if you're shooting off the shelf, this can aso affect clearance. Yep, DL is important.


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

Even if the poundage ends up where you want, the bow may not be working the limbs in their most effective range of movement.

Some bows are more forgiving than others (performance wise) when it comes to drawing them to something other than their spec'd draws.


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

I would say it is important. Lets say you have a long DL, like 31" for example. You buy a bow that is designed to be 50# @ 28".. The bow may stack at the longer draw length. Also a longer draw length will mean you are probly gonna get some finger pinch if the bow is not the correct over all length. 

Also if you are going to have bowyr build you a bow he will need to know all that stuff to build what you want.


----------



## NDTerminator (Nov 6, 2006)

Far more critical with a Trad bow than a compound in every aspect...


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

For optimum performance, comfort, stability, etc. it will make a difference. As far as just being able to shoot the bow, not usually. You won't damage the bow, but you may not shoot it as well or get the best performance from it.

Chad


----------



## John Millard (Aug 2, 2007)

Draw length make a big difference on traditional bows! My draw length was shortened after a fractured left elbow. I now shoot a more powerful bow attempting to compensate. However, there seems to be no way to regain the dynamics of the arrow riding the string an additional 2-3 more inches. For a long time I have noticed the difference and envied the guys built to draw over 30 inches. In my experience some improvement can be obtained by shooting a bow built to optimize a shorter draw length. Usually a shorter bow or one tillered to allow the recurved tips to perform.


----------



## van (May 3, 2003)

yes --DUH


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

I think I understand your question. I have a long draw, close to 33" with a recurve, and it's somewhat hard to find a compound that will draw to 33" with a straight bow arm. If I draw a compound with a 31" draw, my bow arm elbow is bent and so is my form.

Now with a recurve (or longbow) I can draw to where ever I want because there is no wall or cams to roll over. So, you and I could shoot the same recurve even though our draw lengths are very different.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

No offense to the original poster but do any of you old timers find it kind of sad this question would even be ask. Seems to indicate an awful lot of archery "tradition" has been lost. Heck, I was taught the importance of a solid anchor and consistent draw when I earned the Archery Merit Badge through the Boy Scouts...and that was in 1958.

Dave


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

Guys,
The poster knew from the beginning that draw length is an important part of archery.
He was simply asking if a traditional bow that is advertised as 50# at 28", can work for a person with a 31" (compound bow) draw length , while at the same time work for a person with, say, a 27" (compound bow) draw length. 
K31Scout answered his question. 

Everyone else gave good advice however.


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

Dave T said:


> No offense to the original poster but do any of you old timers find it kind of sad this question would even be ask. Seems to indicate an awful lot of archery "tradition" has been lost. Heck, I was taught the importance of a solid anchor and consistent draw when I earned the Archery Merit Badge through the Boy Scouts...and that was in 1958.
> 
> Dave



Dave yer age is showing.. And it appears to be close to mine..


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

The question was clearer in post #5. It's easy to read too fast and miss what someone is really asking. I'm guilty of this sometimes.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

My comment was based on the original post, which I read pretty carefully. In it the question was pretty obvious, and a sad commentary on the current state of non-compound archery. I didn't realize I had to wait 4 more posts to get to the real question. (puzzled looking face goes here)

Dave


----------



## PA1749 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Sorry*

Dave T,

I apologize for trying to learn about traditional archery. How dare someone who wasn't born with a bow in their hand even dare stepping into your world. I guess we should just let the sport die out with the all knowing old timers like yourself. 

Thanks to everyone else for your help.


----------



## John Millard (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey There PA1749! To me one of the defining facts about traditional is it is shared. Sharing doubles the pleasure and halves the difficulties. I don't know where you live but if it's in southern California I will be happy to help you, shoot with you and let you try any of my bows. I draw 26" and most of my bows are around 50# at 28".


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

PA1749
I'd say the answer to your Original question is yes, farther back will fly further, than not pulling back as far.

Shoot a lot of bows and try to find one that you like. Draws the way you like, and just, Plain ole feels good to shoot.

Now that you have a bow that you like. now,for your original dilemma, find a comfortable place to anchor and work on that. fingertip at the corner of the mouth is most common. Archery is being able to place arrows in the same place time after time. Repetition thats the answer. 

Most hunting situations are less than 20 yds. Make that your personal maximum. work on getting tack driving accurate at all distances from 2 yds to 20 yds.
Later on, put a milk jug in a field 60-70 yds out and shoot at it. you'll be surprised how close you actually come to it.

Remember rule #1
Archery is fun ! If all else fails refer to rule #1


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

PA1749,

My comments were not directed personally to you. I even said in my original post:


> No offense to the original poster...


If you want to be offended by a general comment regarding the current state of non-compound archery I can't stop you. I said "no offense" because it wasn't personal, but you choose to be offended. What exactly am I supposed to do about that?

Dave


----------



## PA1749 (Aug 13, 2006)

*whatever*

Dave T,

I don't want to make any enimies. I hope that you can remember how many questions you had when you first got into traditional archery. You were a beginner at some point in your life. 

If you asked an older experienced archer a question and they instead of them offering any help at all, they just said, "No offense kid but that's just a sad question, doesn't everyone here think this is just a sad question?"

And then never answer it...wouldn't you be somewhat offended?

Whatever....

Merry Christmas Dave T


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey PA... now it seems you are getting a chip on your shoulder. I have flown for over 40 years, starting out in planes wrapped in linen. Some of the products of todays environment don't have the basic skills learned back them old days. Does that make current pilots any less competent? No, only in old planes, not in new, and I think that is the point ol Dave was making, and no offense usually prefaced of a comment usually means just that, unless this place has its own code.

In a recurve bow, or a long bow, EVERYTHING matters. Everything affects something else. Things are only as they are if you can replicate, otherwise, something is going to be different.

Mele Kalikimaka.... :beer:


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

PA - 

The Internet isa pretty poor medium for communication. I read your initial post pretty much the same way the Dave did. I just took a shot at what *I thought *you were looking for.

I'm sure your comment " it seems with a recurve you just pull it back as far as you can and let it fly" raised a few eye brows, because to some of us who've been in this a while have seen that same sentiment in a number circles. Quite honestly, you're second post was a little better, but still not great at clearing things up. 

The other thing I believe Dave was getting at was that when we started 30-40+ years ago, we didn't have the Internet to just ask questions and get instant responses. Most of us had to go out of our way to find an archery club or worse, go to the library and dig out the few books that were available. Sure we asked questions and sure there were people around to help. 

These days I keep hearing that there aren't as many archery clubs/ranges or stickbow shooters around for the new guys to draw information from. That may or may not be true depending on where you live, however, there are a plethora of books and DVDs out there (some good and some pretty piss poor) that can get you started AND there IS the Internet. To our way of thinking, the first thing we'd do is use the search functions on on website such as this one or just Google and try to get some basic info. There really is a heck of a lot out there. With that as a foundation, then any questions you ask will be more specific and the answers more meaningful.

Dave's one of the good guys here, he knows his stuff and is usually more than willing to share, but you have to do your part too. You'd be surprised how many people, neither brand new or compound converts come here and ask "how do I shoot this thing". Except by dumb luck, every answer they guy get's won't be what he's looking for and even helpful.

Just my .02.

Viper 1 out.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

PA,

Hopefully you received the information you were looking for. If not, please feel free to email me and I'll see what I can do to help. We all had to start somewhere.


----------



## PA1749 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

All points well made and understood. 

Thanks for the help eveyone,

Apologies to Dave T.

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you too.... and enjoy your bow to its fullest...

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## deersled (Jan 19, 2006)

now I know why I'm hesitant to ask questions on here......people come here for help....and time and time again you get that kind of response. sheeeezzzz!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

And just what would that be Deersled... ?


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

*instinct*

the one point I haven't seen in this conversation is instinct. If the bow feels great, you'll slay with it. trust your instincts


----------



## PSE76 (Jun 9, 2007)

Viper1 said:


> PA -
> 
> The Internet isa pretty poor medium for communication. I read your initial post pretty much the same way the Dave did. I just took a shot at what *I thought *you were looking for.
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is, don't bother us with your questions until you learn something about traditional archery first? You all don't have the time for a couple of basic questions to help a feller out? I myself have a few questions as I am thinking of getting into traditional archery, maybe I won't ask anything STUPID!


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

PSE76 said:


> So what you are saying is, don't bother us with your questions until you learn something about traditional archery first?


No PSE76, he isn't saying that at all. What he is saying and what I was getting at in my original post, which a lot of people seem to be missing because they bound and determined to be offended, is that it is a shame things in non-compound archery have changed to the point the answers to these "beginner's" questions aren't more generally available.

Viper is more generous in answering beginners questions than almost anyone else I know on any archery board. His information is sound and helpful, as it is based on years of experience...shooting, hunting, competing and teaching. You couldn't be more incorrect in you interpretation of what he was saying.

Dave


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I think people are getting too offended too easily. I've had more than enough "dumb" questions answered and found a few good local people to shoot with due to this site.
Steve


----------



## zillla (Feb 24, 2007)

The only stupid question is the one you don't ask.. If someone is new and learning then us guys who might know need to step up and help em out. Otherwise bugger off.. 

If you are not part of the solution then you are part of the problem.. 

So to any new guys, or anyone for that matter ask away..


----------



## PSE76 (Jun 9, 2007)

Dave T said:


> No PSE76, he isn't saying that at all. What he is saying and what I was getting at in my original post, which a lot of people seem to be missing because they bound and determined to be offended, is that it is a shame things in non-compound archery have changed to the point the answers to these "beginner's" questions aren't more generally available.
> 
> Viper is more generous in answering beginners questions than almost anyone else I know on any archery board. His information is sound and helpful, as it is based on years of experience...shooting, hunting, competing and teaching. You couldn't be more incorrect in you interpretation of what he was saying.
> 
> Dave


It can be interpreted a couple of different ways, but I see what you are saying now, sorry! There just aren't many people around here shooting traditional equipment, I see a few at some of the shoots but other than that, I have to surf the net to get information, and wish there was a traditional shop or more trad equipment in some of the pro shops around here. Most will order anything you want but it is hard to know what you want without getting hands on with some of the stuff. Again sorry, I will listen more and comment less and try to learn something.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*again and again*

Guys stick to the post and yes as mentioned before you should be only to post replys twice and a total of 150 words then your locked out of thread, there is a certain group here that seem to go over board here, sounds too much like politics alot of the time , Merry Christmas to all:darkbeer:


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

PSE76 said:


> Again sorry, I will listen more and comment less and try to learn something.


Heck no, comment away. That's one of the best ways to learn -- put your thoughts out there and get feedback. I'd hate to think anyone would hold back from asking a question for fear of someone jumping their case.

I remember when I started crafting wooden longbows years ago. There were a lot of things I didn't know and didn't understand. I probably emailed Dean Torges (an absolute master at the craft) more times than I can remember, and what I'll always respect about him most is how he took the time to walk me through everything I needed help with.


----------

